# Pest control (spiders)



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

My garage is exposed framing - plenty of nooks and crannies for spiders to make their webs. Lately I've been noticing an increasing number of new webs and live spiders, perhaps because whatever the previous owners treated the garage with is wearing off. I'm getting tired of vacuuming webs and having spiders go scurrying about. Any recommendations on some kind of spider killer I can treat the garage with to discourage all these webs?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

-25C kills most of them off here LOL!


----------



## pcott (Jul 7, 2009)

Indoor cat. I have 2 and nary a spider. Cats are natural hunters and can't seem to help themselves.


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't know. When you find out let me know. My shop looks like a Halloween display.

Pop


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

bigger spiders?


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

No! Just a gazillion little 'ens.

Pop


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Is the garage attached to the house? Some old nylon stocking pieces with mothballs hanging in the rafters should work. I put them under my storage building for bugs and deck to keep squirrels and birds out of the deck garden. We sometimes get a bit of odor, depending on the wind direction.Got the idea from a fellow who spread mothballs under his enclosed motorcycle trailer. Or you could spray with an insecticide.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

We have our place sprayed by a pest control company every 3 months and we have 0 bugs inside or outside the house.


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I have something just for that purpose:








Lets me take out some aggression and I get rid of spiders and other bugs,


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Actually I just spray my shop with Ortho Home Defense evry so often(six months) and don't seem to have any problems.


----------



## MSD (Aug 16, 2010)

You might want to try one of these insecticides Cyper WP or Demon WP or Cynoff WP. These are a wetting power (hence the "WP") that works great on getting rid of spiders You can order this from : http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/product.aspx?iid=187


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

We have Brown Recluse and Black Widow's here and I use one of those automatic air fresheners that sprays every 15 minutes and I use the insecticide instead of scented air freshener. I have to replace the canister once a month but it keep bugs, flies, spiders and other insect pest out of the house and shop. It cost me about 10 bucks a month to operate to replace the canister every month and 2 D batteries every other month.


----------

